# Stressful year but wonderful year pt 1



## Nipplez (Oct 3, 2018)

This year has given me a beating but I keep on ticking, but let's start at the beginning n how amazing it's been. 

I started this year off with my dog being stolen down in Monterey CA. After she was taken I started off w fliers all over the town. After the third day I turned to the Internet for help, I returned had very close family arrive. Weather not I knew it. We got onto the news from la up to sac. After 9 long horrifying days she was turned into the pound. They in return gave her back to me for free w a chip.

After that I left up to San Fran to like my wounds n calm down from that adventure. My time there was amazing meet amazing ppl. After all the love n ninjas, I realized I had to get out. Me n my road dawg at the time took all the free buses to all the free hop on for cal tran. On that we got ninja dosed by given a quarter. Then we got to the edge where we flew n found $60 which helped w the ride to LA.

In LA we decide to do the tourist thing n take pictures I've never been looked at so weird as when I was taking pictures w a 160lb pack. We had n awesome squat off the drag, good tobacco. When we decided it was time to leave, like almost always our ride comes up to us.

Took it to Tuscon for gem n jam. While there I was kicked down alot of Moldavite, while my road dawg worked. I couldn't work cuz I didn't have anyone to watch my princess.
We enjoyed our time there before we headed off to the Arizona b day gathering.

That was a fun trip cuz it was the family that took me to 17s nationals. At that gathering I started giving out some of my wraps so I didn't have to carry across the country. It was n amazing time. 

From there I took a ride from mama Helen to flag where I hopped off. The next day blizzard. Then we got a ride to Louisiana, or so to thought. The car caught fire 140 miles down the road. I got to explore the town cars was base off of. 

When we found the car was totaled we hitched to the Hopi travel plaza where we got a ride all da way to Amarillo. From there we walked across the town to the other side n hitched for two days before one of the ppl I was traveling w called his ex n got us a ride. 

To be continued....


----------



## Thewalkindude (Oct 3, 2018)

160 pound pack. Please be exaggerating hahaha


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 3, 2018)

160 pound pack huh? 
No offense taken I hope, but your either illiterate, under the influence or using a small keypad for typing this. . .


----------



## train in vain (Oct 4, 2018)

Thewalkindude said:


> 160 pound pack. Please be exaggerating hahaha


Aint no way haha. Had to be a typo. Wtf could even be in a pack to weigh that much? Lead? Bricks? Doubloons?


----------



## Nipplez (Oct 4, 2018)

train in vain said:


> Aint no way haha. Had to be a typo. Wtf could even be in a pack to weigh that much? Lead? Bricks? Doubloons?


Dog food big bag cuz I hate stressing rocks wire tools water food, benifets of a military packs


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 4, 2018)

Even if you go with the largest 55 lb dog food bag how many rocks are you carrying around exactly to bring us up to 105 more pounds? A gallon of water is 8 lbs, how many of those do you fuck with like 6 gallons? A couple boulders for safe measure, sledge hammer, a spare knuckle in case the train you're on breaks in two? Can we get a "what's in my pack" video? This sounds really interesting.


----------



## train in vain (Oct 5, 2018)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Even if you go with the largest 55 lb dog food bag how many rocks are you carrying around exactly to bring us up to 105 more pounds? A gallon of water is 8 lbs, how many of those do you fuck with like 6 gallons? A couple boulders for safe measure, sledge hammer, a spare knuckle in case the train you're on breaks in two? Can we get a "what's in my pack" video? This sounds really interesting.




Hahaha. I carry 2 gallons in the summer and even when i had a bunch of art shit i found in an abandoned building my pack was only around 70-75 lbs which was a ridiculous weight. Im a big motherfuxker and i can carry weight but 160 seems impossible


----------



## Nipplez (Oct 5, 2018)

train in vain said:


> Hahaha. I carry 2 gallons in the summer and even when i had a bunch of art shit i found in an abandoned building my pack was only around 70-75 lbs which was a ridiculous weight. Im a big motherfuxker and i can carry weight but 160 seems impossible


It's why my body get fucked up when I don't got the weight n didn't do freight cuz it's too much, but my bag of dog food started at 40lbs then my day bag that went on top of all my gear weight more then the pack itself my pack I had could hold 180lb before ripping by April it was ripped n starting to fall apart cuz I'm not that smart n keep items for too long now that I crippled myself jumping off a train I carry 40lbs til I get a bag of dog food but I go through packs way to fast if it's not military grade cuz I do carry to much most ppl can't pick my pack up so I didnt have to worry bout leaving it some where. I don't recommend it, I will be trying to get another car so I can just load it down instead.


----------



## train in vain (Oct 6, 2018)

Nipplez said:


> It's why my body get fucked up when I don't got the weight n didn't do freight cuz it's too much, but my bag of dog food started at 40lbs then my day bag that went on top of all my gear weight more then the pack itself my pack I had could hold 180lb before ripping by April it was ripped n starting to fall apart cuz I'm not that smart n keep items for too long now that I crippled myself jumping off a train I carry 40lbs til I get a bag of dog food but I go through packs way to fast if it's not military grade cuz I do carry to much most ppl can't pick my pack up so I didnt have to worry bout leaving it some where. I don't recommend it, I will be trying to get another car so I can just load it down instead.


Yer a madman haha.


----------

